# Dudas reparando un amplificador Panasonic vintage de los 70´



## ninjaman (Ago 20, 2017)

Hola disculpen mi ignorancia, ya me lei y re-lei el post "_Algunas pautas de diseño de fuentes de alimentación para Audio_" varias veces, tratando de comprender lo del punto de estrella para la tierra, pasa que estoy reparando un amplificador Panasonic vintage de los 70´s, le tengo que cambiar los electroliticos, pero me pregunto si como mejora es recomendable hacerlo lo del punto de estrella?
Porque por lo que veo el post es para amplificadores DIY, pero en uno ya hecho de fabrica como el Panasonic que digo es posible?
Identifico la gnd del transformador, la del capacitor filtro, la de entrada de audio, la de las salidas de los parlantes, todo eso va conectado en algun punto de la placa principal, entonces tengo que soldar un cable a todos los gnd mencionados, que vayan desde la placa principal hasta un punto en comun con el chasis?
Bueno ando muy confundido con eso, pero si algo puedo mejorar lo hare, saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 21, 2017)

Si no esta roto, no hay que arreglarlo!!!!
Si tu amplificador no tiene problemas de ruidos, zumbidos, etc, atribuibles a un defecto de lineas de masa, entonces solo cambiale los capacitores sin modificar las conexiones y listo.


----------



## ninjaman (Ago 21, 2017)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Si no esta roto, no hay que arreglarlo!!!!
> Si tu amplificador no tiene problemas de ruidos, zumbidos, etc, atribuibles a un defecto de lineas de masa, entonces solo cambiale los capacitores sin modificar las conexiones y listo.



Muchas gracias, en efecto, no hace ruidos o zumbidos raros, solo me preguntaba si lo de la tierra en estrella podria ser como un "mod" para proteger contra resistencias parasitas, pero como dices, si el modelo original es asi, asi lo dejare.
Solo tengo una duda acerca de los capacitores, todos los pequeños de la placa principal ya los cambie por otros de valores exactamente iguales, solo tengo el dilema del de filtro, osea el mas "grande" de todos, es de 2200uf a 25v, segun lei el post, dice que si coloco varios en paralelo del mismo voltaje y sumando capacitancias el resultado es mejor por lo de la disminucion de resistencia e inductancia, entonces me convendria mas poner 5 capacitores de 470uf a 25v? en lugar de uno solo del valor original? o es insignificante el cambio en mi caso?
Tambien el caso de los capacitores ceramicos(tipo lenteja), solo me marcan la capacidad por ejemplo "104" "103", me pregunto si conseguire alguna mejora si los sustituyo por de poliester(he leido que tienen mejores propiedades para tema de audio)? supongo que los ceramicos seran de 50v, pero todos los de poliester que consigo por aqui seran de 250v, eso influira en algo?, los ceramicos que pretendo cambiar estan en la zona de los transistores pre-excitadores,en la zona de los transistores de salida y en la zona de los potenciometros de bass y trebble.

Por ultimo, este amplificador tiene varias placas separadas, esta la del transformador, la del radio, la del reproductor de cassete y la del amplificador, todas las placas estan vinculadas entre todas, y al final todo el cableado va a la zona de la placa del amplificador, todo este cableado es como alambre delgado de cobre, sera calibre 18 awg muy rigido, incluso el cable que va a las terminales de salida es de ese calibre, que es donde se supone que va a las bocinas directamente, me pregunto si habra mejora si cambio todo ese cableado por cable de cobre calibre 14 o 16? para evitar cualquier resistencia de ese cable muy delgado de fabrica.
Lo que sea que pueda mejorar porque la empresa escatimo en gastos lo puedo hacer sin problemas, claro solo si es viable y coherente, si no tiene caso pues no, pero mejor preguntar antes.
Bueno se que me extendi mucho, espero no sea molestia. Un saludo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 21, 2017)

Te vuelvo a citar , eso fué diseñado por Ingenieros , no papanatas y :





Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> *Si no esta roto, no hay que arreglarlo!!!!*


 

¿ Capishe ?

Vas a terminar empeorándolo !


----------



## ninjaman (Ago 21, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Te vuelvo a citar , eso fué diseñado por Ingenieros , no papanatas y :
> 
> 
> 
> ...





muchas gracias por mover el tema, como decia, solo quiero darle un buen mantenimiento, ya puesto pense en los conductores que se envejecen, los condensadores, que despues de esa epoca se tomo mas en cuenta su importancia etc, no quiero que tenga mas potencia, ni que se convierta en un hi-end con cambiar 3 piezas, soy consciente que un circuito es una ecuacion donde el cambio de un valor descompone todo, aun asi creo que no hace daño quitar las terminales rca de salida, que son de laton(alta resistencia), por ejemplo por unas terminales hembra de banana, mas gruesas y mejor material,  etc, cosas de ese tipo que si bien no modifican al circuito ayudarian a obtener una señal de audio mas limpia.


Por cierto el equipo en cuestion es un panasonic re-7810


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 21, 2017)

Por  experiencia , yo sólo cambiaría cables si hubiera problema o se estuvieran pelando de viejos , si cambiaría electrolíticos. Si lleva capacitores de salida , a esos los aumentaría hasta 4.700 uF.

Tampoco veo problema en reemplazarle terminales , ejemplo , la mayoría de los equipos viejos traian entradas y salidas DIN , suelo agregarles las RCA o miniplug de entradas. 

Saludos !


----------



## ninjaman (Ago 21, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Por  experiencia , yo sólo cambiaría cables si hubiera problema o se estuvieran pelando de viejos , si cambiaría electrolíticos. Si lleva capacitores de salida , a esos los aumentaría hasta 4.700 uF.
> 
> Tampoco veo problema en reemplazarle terminales , ejemplo , la mayoría de los equipos viejos traian entradas y salidas DIN , suelo agregarles las RCA o miniplug de entradas.
> 
> Saludos !




Hola, claro, los electroliticos sin duda los cambio ya que no se ven muy bien, como se ve en la foto que adjunto, la duda esta con el capacitor mas grande que es de salida, es de 25v 2200uf(marcado con un punto amarillo con paint), no pasara nada si pongo uno de 4700uf como el que comentas? es mas del doble. 
Haciendo mucho zoom en la imagen, marque tres puntos de colores en unos cables que estan al lado del capacitor grande, uno tiene un punto negro(gnd), otro un punto azul(terminal derecha), y otro un punto rojo (terminal izquierda), esos cables asi como estan ahi, van directo a unos conectores rca para salida hacia los parlantes, es de esos equipos donde los parlantes se conectaban por rca...
Esos cablecillos mencionados de los puntos de colores, ahora que los vi bien de cerca son de calibre 24 awg, me parece un calibre irrisorio para alimentar parlantes, y sobre todo que por lo que se, un terminal rca normalmente trabajaria a lo mucho con 2 amperios, lo cual es para un equipo de muy muy baja potencia, 40w segun el fabricante, aun asi esos cablecillos, mas salidas rca a parlantes creo es bastante mejorable, como dije si pongo conectores para banana hembra y cable de buen calibre en esa parte creo que gordo no le caere al equipo.
Por lo que se ve en la fotografia, todo el cableado interno es alambre que yo diria es aluminio, que tal si lo sustituyo por cable de cobre?
En si mas cosa no le quiero hacer, solo era la duda con los conductores que mencione, y con lo de varios capacitores en paralelo en lugar del grande, o el de 4700uf que me recomiendas.

gracias nuevamente.
--------------------

Por cierto, algo muy muy importante que olvide mencionar, cuando probe este equipo con unos parlantes de 120w que tengo usando las salidas rca, el equipo a maximo sonido distorsionaba horrores, los bajos muy muy escuetos y secos sin cuerpo, me quite de en medio esos terminales rca, y conecte a cable pelado los parlantes con los cablecillos que marque con los puntos de colores, en si lo unico que hice fue saltarme los conectores rca, el resultado? NADA de distorsion ni ruidos raros a maximo volumen, bajos mucho mas potentes, audio con mas cuerpo y nitido, no entiendo por que usarian rca, despues de esa prueba se me metio en la cabeza el gusano de que quizas el equipo tenia mas conductores indeseables como el que mencione. 
Saludos.


----------



## pandacba (Ago 22, 2017)

Si los con los capacitores  originales no hacia nada raro, yo los dejaría en su lugar, son muchos mejores que los de hoy en día


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 22, 2017)

Esos capacitores se ven bien, y seguramente, a pesar de la edad, son mejores que los que pudieras colocar hoy en día.


----------



## ninjaman (Ago 23, 2017)

Ok comprendo, solo cambie los electroliticos mas pequeños, los de 50v 1uf, 50v 0.1 y otro que la estaba pelado el plastico, como por calor, los que quite tenian como rastro de "tizne", ennegrecidos, los mas grandes esos los dejare intactos. El cableado tambien lo dejare igual, despues de todo como dicen, no esta roto.
Solo tengo otra duda, yo no tengo experiencia con amplificadores, pero desde que tengo este equipo me dio la impresion de que el parlante izquierdo suena levemente mas potente que el derecho, solo que no tenia manera de comprobarlo a puro oido, entonces lo que hice fue conectar  a la entrada auxiliar un reproductor con una pista mp3, puse a reporducir la frecuencia de 400hz.
Despues con el multimetro medi voltaje que entrega cada terminal de parlantes, a maxima potencia el izquierdo me marca 4.5v, mientras que el derecho 4.1v, y no importa que tanto suba o baje el volumen, siempre hay esa diferencia proporcional entre los dos, esa diferencia es normal?
saludos.


----------



## SKYFALL (Ago 23, 2017)

El amplificador es con un circuito integrado o transistorizado?

Primero puede ser que de la etapa de preamplificacion, a la del amplificador los condensadores de acople de entrada y de salida puedan estar alterados.

Ahora si el amplificador es transistorizado tal vez pequeñas variaciones en los betas de los transistores de salida puedan llevar a este inconveniente.

Si todo lo demas esta bien, yo me iria por los condensadores que comentaba Dosmetros en la salida de los amplificadores.

Es algo que se suele presentar, de hecho la diferencia es minima pero muy molesta para quien lo puede identificar.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 24, 2017)

ninjaman dijo:


> Despues con el multimetro medi voltaje que entrega cada terminal de parlantes, a maxima potencia el izquierdo me marca 4.5v, mientras que el derecho 4.1v, y no importa que tanto suba o baje el volumen, siempre hay esa diferencia proporcional entre los dos, esa diferencia es normal?


Primero cambiá los capacitores, en especial el que está a la entrada del amplificador. Es típica la reducción del nivel de salida cuando ese capacitor comienza a degenerarse. Si con eso no se arregla, veremos que mas hay que buscar...


----------



## ninjaman (Ago 24, 2017)

Gracias por la ayuda, he hecho asi como me han recomendado, @SKYFALL por lo que veo es de transistores, no tiene circuitos integrados en esa zona, solo tiene uno en la placa que se encarga del radio, pero en la de amplificador solo hay transistores.
Empece a cambiar capacitores, primero el grande, y la diferencia de potencia entre parlantes continuaba, solo que a otro nivel, si antes el maximo voltaje era: parlante izquierdo 4.5v, mientras que el derecho 4.1v, ahora con el nuevo capacitor es : parlante izquierdo 6.1v y parlante derecho 5.6v.  Entonces la intensidad aumento pero sigue la diferencia.
Prosegui hasta cambiar todos los capacitores, respetando voltajes y capacitancias, pero sigue igual...
Originalmente trae 4 potenciometros, el de volumen, el de balance, el del bass y el de treble.
El de volumen lo sustitui por otro nuevo ya que cuando recien consegui el amplificador se iba el audio de un canal completamente, cambie ese pote y se arreglo, el de balance lo quite porque igual funcionaba mal, con moverle 2 posiciones de un lado daba maxima potencia, pero del otro lado le recorria todo y no llegaba ni a la mitad, en fin que lo medi con el multimetro y estaba muy muy mal, era imposible conseguir un balance con ese pote, ahorita estoy usando el equipo sin potenciometro de balance.
El de bass lo quite porque igual que los otros, tenia que hacerle "juego" porque se iban los bajos de un lado, cambie ese pote y se arreglo, el de treble es el unico bueno.
Tendra que ver esta variacion de voltajes con que no tengo el potenciometro de balance? 
En si el equipo nunca me ha funcionado bien en ese sentido, no hace zumbidos de interferencia ni cosas raras, pero lo del desnivel de canales me mosquea mucho. 
Cabe mencionar que el equipo no fue mio genuinamente, ni se que uso se le haya dado, lo rescate de que alguien lo vendiera al "kilo de chatarra", antes de que lo vendiera yo le ofreci una pequeña cantidad "el equivalente a 2 dolares".

Saludos.


----------



## SKYFALL (Ago 24, 2017)

Asi las cosas cambian, debes colocar los potenciometros adecuados y en buen estado para el bass y el balance, para poder revisar algo mas antes de seguir.


----------



## ninjaman (Ago 25, 2017)

SKYFALL dijo:


> Asi las cosas cambian, debes colocar los potenciometros adecuados y en buen estado para el bass y el balance, para poder revisar algo mas antes de seguir.




El de bass ya lo sustitui por otro, en la foto no se aprecia el de volumen y el de bass, porque los solde con cables desde los puntos de abajo(no fue invento mio eso de ponerlos con cables es lugar de montarlos directo a la placa, asi venia ya, porque soldados a la placa no embonarian en el chasis de frente, entonces asi es el diseño, osea que aunque ahi esten los hoyos para ponerlos no lo hicieron asi.), el unico pote que falta es el de balance.
Una cosa que noté es que voy subiendo de volumen, y ambos suben de voltaje igual hasta los 3v, de ahi para arriba empiezan a variar poco a poco,pero tampoco de manera regular, porque la variacion por ejemplo, cuando le subo a 3/4 al pote de volumen el parlante que suena mas fuerte marca 4.8v con el multimetro, el otro parlante marca 4.0v/3.9v, aqui la diferencia es casi de 1v, pero ya cuando subo a potencia maxima con el pote un parlante marca 6.1v y el otro 5.6, aqui la diferencia disminuyó a pesar de ser maximo volumen, digamos que la diferencia mas drastica es cuando el pote de volumen lo tengo a 3/4, el potenciometro es nuevo.
el potenciometro de balance ya lo busque por todos lados en tiendas de aqui y no tienen... solo encuentro de los lineales normales, podra servir uno de esos?


----------



## ninodeves (Ago 25, 2017)

ninjaman dijo:


> Gracias por la ayuda, he hecho asi como me han recomendado, @SKYFALL por lo que veo es de transistores, no tiene circuitos integrados en esa zona, solo tiene uno en la placa que se encarga del radio, pero en la de amplificador solo hay transistores.
> Empece a cambiar capacitores, primero el grande, y la diferencia de potencia entre parlantes continuaba, solo que a otro nivel, si antes el maximo voltaje era: parlante izquierdo 4.5v, mientras que el derecho 4.1v, ahora con el nuevo capacitor es : parlante izquierdo 6.1v y parlante derecho 5.6v.  Entonces la intensidad aumento pero sigue la diferencia..



No es de transistores, lleva un integrado para cada canal, que son los upc576h,saludos.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ago 25, 2017)

Me parecen integrados de poca "chicha" para tanta circuitería, ¿no serán para los cascos (audífonos)?.

Ayudaría a ayudar -p ) que pusiera el modelo, por si hay información en la web.


----------



## ninodeves (Ago 25, 2017)

creo que son de 3w cada uno.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 25, 2017)

¿ El gabinete del amplificador se encuentra en "buen estado" ?


----------



## ninjaman (Ago 25, 2017)

Hola, claro el modelo es "panasonic re-7810", tengo entendido que es de poca potencia y tampoco de alta gama, es muy sencillo, pero curiosamente a pesar de su edad y poco poder, tiene unos medios y agudos muy bien definidos, en otros equipos que he tenido cuesta trabajo para escuchar ciertas frecuencias si no se sube mucho volumen, pero este panasonic es nitido y muy detallado aun a bajos volumenes, por eso quisiera ponerlo a andar de la mejor manera posible.
los integrados que me comenta ninodeves en efecto son nec upc576h, si estuvieran mal esos no tengo idea donde conseguir sus repuestos, o si tendran equivalentes conseguibles.
En las fotos que adjunto se ve al completo el circuito del equipo, ya desmontado el modulo del cassette, las caratulas etc.
El gabinete si esta en buen estado, no esta roto ni incompleto, es de madera con caratula plastica.
----
Como lo tengo completamente desarmado justo ahora, pongo esa imagen del modelo cuando esta armado, no es mia la foto pero a modo ilustrativo para mostrar que modelo es y como luce armado.


----------



## pandacba (Ago 26, 2017)

En ebay los he visto en venta
Esos equipos para uso domesticos tenian poca potenci lo típico era entre 10-15W por canal los de gama media 25-40 los gama alta y entre 3 y5W los de gama baja
Los equipos de marca sonaban muy bien en todas las gamas


----------



## ninodeves (Ago 26, 2017)

los IC upc576 los tienes a la venta en varios sitios,solo es buscar,lo que tienes no es un amplificador tal cual,tienes un ampli,cassette,tuner,vamos un todo en uno,de hay tan poca potencia,pero suficiente para oir música o la radio.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ago 26, 2017)

Buenas, no tenían nada que envidiar los 4W de antes con los 20w de ahora.

Puedes revisar los condensadores que le inyectan la señal a los µpc. Suelen ser 4,7µF o algo parecido, al secarse la señal se deteriora y suena "gangoso", a nivel bajo o no suena.

Esos son los aparatos que me gusta guardar. 

Saludos.


----------



## ninjaman (Ago 26, 2017)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Buenas, no tenían nada que envidiar los 4W de antes con los 20w de ahora.
> 
> Puedes revisar los condensadores que le inyectan la señal a los µpc. Suelen ser 4,7µF o algo parecido, al secarse la señal se deteriora y suena "gangoso", a nivel bajo o no suena.
> 
> ...




Hola, todos los electroliticos de la zona de amplificador ya los he sustituido, pensaba dejar los originales lo mas posible como me habian comentado, pero en aras de encontrar el fallo termine cambiandolos todos, aun asi esa diferencia sigue, el canal izquierdo me marca 6.1v a maxima potencia y el otro canal 5.5/5.6v, pero el problema  no existe en los primeros niveles de potencia, si subo volumen desde cero los canales son iguales hasta llegar a los 3v, de ahi en adelante empiezan a diferenciar la potencia.
Puse una foto donde marco con paint, los capacitores marcados con naranja(16v 470uf) van directo a la patilla 1 del integrado, los que marque con unas lineas azules son los que van de la patilla 10 a una resistencia de 15ohm y de la resistencia a un capacitor(6.3v 47uf).
Ya los unicos capacitores que me falta cambiar serian los ceramicos y de poliester que estan en esa zona de los integrados.
Otra cosa que mencionar es que el potenciometro de volumen que puse nuevo(porque el viejo ya fallaba mucho) no es muy exacto, es de 100k igual que el original, pero digamos que entre los 2 canales del potenciometro siempre hay una variacion de 1-2kohm . No se si eso me podria estar causando la falla.

Saludos.
----------------
Bueno acabo de descubrir otra cosita, resulta que el aparato tiene 2 entradas para audio, una es "phono in" y la otra es "aux in", si inyecto señal de audio en phono in es donde esta la diferencia de potencia, donde un parlante me manda 5.5v y el otro 6.0v, por otra parte si inyecto señal de audio por la entrada "aux in" ambos canales clavados a 5.5v max, entonces con esto supongo que el problema no esta en los integrados ni en la salida cierto? pero no se de donde seria... revise los cables que van de phono in a la placa, y los que van de aux in, todos estan bien soldados, claro que ambos van a distinta parte, parece que los rca de phono van a unos transistores de preamplificacion, mientras que los de aux van directo a la amplificacion, bueno no estoy muy seguro segun veo las pistas, sera que la entrada de phono es asi normalmente? desbalanceada de los canales?

gracias.

----
Bueno perdon por tanta edicion, solo añadir que la entrada de "aunx in" antes del cambio de potenciometros y capacitores, no funcionaba bien, sonaba muy bajo un canal,casi ni se escuchaba, solo que con tanto pensar en otras cosas hoy me di cuenta que si uso esa entrada ya suena perfectamente balanceado el audio,no se con que se arreglo lo de la entrada aux de todo lo que le cambie. 
Todas las pruebas anteriores las estaba haciendo en la entrada de phono que es la que sigue sin ser pareja.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 27, 2017)

Con el equipo desenchufado  mové 20 , 30 o 50 veces la llavecita que cambia de Record a Play


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ago 27, 2017)

Si de un principio, nos hubieses mostrado todas  las fotos, nos hubieses puesto el modelo y hubieses enumerado *todo* lo que habías hecho o cambiado, mas de uno habríamos llegado antes a la conclusión de DOSME.
La llavecita de record/play es la que está en la foto nº 1 del pos#20.
Placa de la izquierda.


----------



## ninjaman (Ago 28, 2017)

Muchas gracias @Pinchavalvulas, @dosmetros  la verdad no sé como llegaron a esa conclusión, jamas se me hubiera ocurrido, hice tal cual, estuve dandole a la llavecita como 5 minutos, lo probe y MAGIA, ya ambos canales completamente equilibrados a 5.5v, cual es la explicacion de esto ? esa llavecita que pertenece al reproductor cassete que relacion tiene con el equilibrio de los canales?
Disculpen si desde un principio no puse la fotografia completa desde arriba, solo puse la de la zona de amplificar, porque sinceramente no sabia que las otras zonas influirian, el modelo si lo puse desde el mi primer post, solo que como fue movido aqui creo que se perdio.
En realidad no le modifique nada, solo cambie capacitores, que se demostro que si hacia falta ya que entrega mas potencia despues del cambio segun las mediciones que hice, todos los capacitores los sustitui por sus valores exactos, los potenciometros rotos tambien los cambie por unos nuevos del mismo valor, no hice inventos raros.
 aun asi sigo sin comprender que relacion tenia lo de la llave con el problema, que desaparecio completamente gracias a eso que me dijeron.
Nuevamente muchas gracias, sin su ayuda no hubiera dado con eso por si solo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 29, 2017)

Hace muuuuuuchos años tenía un radiograbador mono Panasonic :







Sólo usábamos la radio FM en el negocio y comenzó a fallar, toqueteaba la llave de AM_FM y seguía fallando , toqueteaba la de Radio-Cassette y seguía fallando y no se por que se me ocurrió meterle el dedo en el seguro de grabación de cassette , le di al botón rojo y comenzó a hacer unos ruidos terribles.

Ahhhh , contactos sucios  , así que le di una "autolimpieza de contactos" accionándola repetidas veces y se solucionó el problema.

Muchos años mas tarde un amigo service venía peleando con otro radiograbador estereo de los gigantes que fueron furor en una éspoca , la radio sonaba un solo canal ; y con los anteojos montados en la punta de la nariz me mira y me dice que ya no sabía que hacerle ni cambiarle.

Tomo el aparatazo , le meto el dedo en la traba de cassette y acciono el RECord y Stop una 10 veces , enciendo la radio y voilá , andaba maravillosamente  El otro se quería matar 

Así que el tema es que cuando deja de usarse para grabar se ensucian sus contactos 

Saludos !


----------



## SKYFALL (Ago 29, 2017)

Asi paso una vez con el equipo de mi padre y el tecnico en su momento hizo lo mismo, mas adelante volvio a fallar igual y esa vez yo tome el equipo y tambien moví bastante le llave pero internamente le agregué una gotas de alcohol isopropilico al interruptor, muy buenos resultados, por esa llavecita pasa toda la señal preamplificada hacia el amplificador porque de ahí lo toma la cassetera al grabar, tambien tendrian que haber quedado desbalanceados los cassetes grabados.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ago 29, 2017)

Me alegro de que lo hayas solucionado ninjaman.

Como aclara SKYFALL, todas las señales (radio, aux y cinta) son conmutadas por esa llave. Cada "bloque" interno conmuta una señal entre circuito de grabación y circuito amplificador.
Cuando se usa (usaba, ya nadie las usa) la grabación, el conmutador (llave) se mueve y no da tantos problemas. Se "autolimpia". 
Yo llegué a la conclusión porque lo que mas reparé en su día eran radiocassetes y es lo primero que aprendí.
Todo lo raro o inexplicable se le podía achacar al conmutador de grabación.

Para los inexpertos debe ser un reto estudiar el esquema de estos aparatos, con tanto conmutador.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 29, 2017)

Que ni se le ocurra querer desarmarla para limpiarla


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ago 29, 2017)

Limpiacontactos y pienso que de los que dejan residuo, para que mantenga el efecto cada vez que se mueva.


Todavía tengo por ahí una bolsita con todas las chapitas y demás, de un conmutador que desmonté hace mas de venticinco años.


----------



## SKYFALL (Ago 29, 2017)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Para los inexpertos debe ser un reto estudiar el esquema de estos aparatos, con tanto conmutador.



El reto en realidad es desarmar una llave de estas, limpiarla, armarla de nuevo y que funcione, mision imposible... Se debe ser un relojero experimentado para lograrlo


----------



## mcrven (Ago 29, 2017)

SKYFALL dijo:


> El reto en realidad es desarmar una llave de estas, limpiarla, armarla de nuevo y que funcione, mision imposible... Se debe ser un relojero experimentado para lograrlo



Puesss... me acuso de haberlo hecho y logrado. Imposible no es. Es cuestión de pacencia y calma.

Hubo otra hazaña que puede lograr: cambiar los espirales de los galvanómetros que se empleaban en las cámaras fotográficas (si se me atraviesa alguno, les pongo fotos), son miniaturas al lado de un vu-metro.
Hablo de épocas pasadas, claro... (unos 30 años atrás o más). Podía trabajar en ellos sin necesidad de lupas o lentes, ahora hasta con lentes me cuesta hacer algo semejante.

Con respecto del tema del hilo... de acuerdo con los demás:

Sigue los consejos de los mayores: SI FUNCIONA DÉJALO ASÍ...


----------



## ninjaman (Ago 29, 2017)

Hola  la verdad que esto me parecio super curioso, yo tampoco sabia ya que hacerle, pense que con capacitores, potenciometros, cableados etc se arreglaria, pero mira que resulto ser mover la llave, y por cierto que bueno que me dicen que ni se me ocurra desarmarla para limpiar, jajaja fue lo primerito que pensé hacer, si no me lo advertian lo hubiera hecho en mi primer rato libre, Pero en este caso que me recomiendan para una apropiada limpieza de la llave? yo pensaba en desoldar las patas de la llave, sacarla asi completa sin desarmarla y sumergirla en alcohol isopropilito y presionarla para que sacara la mugre, pero por lo que me cuentan creo que no es tan simple, o le meto alcohol a la parte del resorte? 
El asunto es que el equipo lo quiero para uso diario como mi amplificador principal, voy a quitar mi onkyo relativamente reciente por este panasonic, por algun motivo este "viejo cacharro" le da varias patadas en nitidez y detalle al onkyo, aunque sea mucho menos potente.  , no es que yo sea un aficionado old school que dice que todo lo antiguo es mejor,  pero realmente la calidad de este "todo en uno" me tiene encantado, he descubierto que mucha musica que solo escuchaba en mi pc y en el onkyo es mas rica, con el panasonic escucho instrumentos y arreglos de fondo que con otros equipos pasan totalmente tapados por otras frencuencias.
Entonces no se si la mugre de la llave sea algo "degenerativo", que cada vez requiera mas y mas movidas de llave? hasta que con la friccion me termine cargando el contacto de las chapitas o algo asi? Pongo una imagen de la llavecita.
Muchas gracias a todos por compartir su experiencia.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 29, 2017)

No , no se agrava , los contactos solían venir bañados en plata , y la plata con los años se pone negra.

Comprate un aerosol de limpia-lubrica contactos y mandale mientras la accionás a dedo sin desoldarla y fin.

Saludos !


----------



## SKYFALL (Ago 29, 2017)

Solo aplicale algo de alcohol isopropilico que penetre al interior de la llave, la mueves varias veces y ya, no temas a dañarla ella esta diseñada para eso, obvio esta que debes moverla con cuidado no deja de ser un componente mecanico.


----------



## ninjaman (Ago 29, 2017)

Perfecto, muchas gracias por evitarme hacer la animalada del siglo metiendole mano a la llave, solo la limpiare tal cual me han dicho.


----------



## SKYFALL (Ago 29, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> No , no se agrava , los contactos solían venir bañados en plata , y la plata con los años se pone negra.
> 
> Comprate un aerosol de limpia-lubrica contactos y mandale mientras la accionás a dedo sin desoldarla y fin.
> 
> Saludos !



Dosme te adelantaste solo unos tres segundos o mas  enviamos los mensajes casi al mismo tiempo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 29, 2017)

Jeje Sky 

Ninjaman , ¿ Cómo anda de graves el equipo ?


----------



## ninjaman (Ago 29, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Jeje Sky
> 
> Ninjaman , ¿ Cómo anda de graves el equipo ?




Pues de hecho ese es su unico punto flaco, diria que bien, pero no son profundos, se escucha el bom, pero no en las frecuencias mas bajas que hacen vibrar, pero es verdad a los graves les hace falta un poco de cuerpo para mi gusto, por ejemplo el onkyo que tengo de 120w por canal ese da unos graves que se siente como masaje al oido, solo que sus medios y agudos dejan que desear... tienes que concentrarte para distinguir ciertos instrumentos.
Este panasonic tiene graves no tan "masajeadores" de oido, mas bien son secos y algo debiles, pero en medios y agudos es una belleza.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 30, 2017)

Ok , aqui viene la parte que te había dicho de aumentarle los capacitores de salida  hasta 4700 uF.

Poneme una foto grande de la parte de los integrados de salida y su matricula.

Saludos !


----------



## ninjaman (Ago 30, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ok , aqui viene la parte que te había dicho de aumentarle los capacitores de salida  hasta 4700 uF.
> 
> Poneme una foto grande de la parte de los integrados de salida y su matricula.
> 
> Saludos !



Claro, me daria mucho gusto que tuvieran mas presencia los graves, adjunto la fotografia, como se aprecia ahi los integrados son unos NEC upc576H, en la fotografia marque con una marca amarilla los capacitores que van a la patilla 1 de cada integrado, son de 470uf a 16v, y el capacitor mas grande que se ve que marqué con un punto azul no se a donde va directamente, pero es el mas grande de toda la placa, es de 25v a 2200uf. Espero la foto sirva.
Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 30, 2017)

Perfecto , esos capacitores de 470 uF cambialos por 2.200 o 3.300 uF , ya con 1.500 uF tenías pocos graves . . .


----------



## ninjaman (Ago 30, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Perfecto , esos capacitores de 470 uF cambialos por 2.200 o 3.300 uF , ya con 1.500 uF tenías pocos graves . . .
> 
> https://english.electronica-pt.com/db/images/UPC576H.jpg




Hola, justo ahora vi entre mis capacitores para cambios y no tenia de 2200 o 3300, pero si tenia un par de 1500, hice la prueba y los resultados: si le meto audio por el auxiliar no se nota tanto, pero si uso el radio del equipo ahi si se nota a 10 calles el cambio, el sonido tiene mucho mas cuerpo, mañana paso a la tienda a comprar un par de 2200 y otro de 3300 para ponerlos tal cual me dices.
otra pregunta, es que el equipo estaba lleno de "detallitos", sustitui el potenciometro de volumen, porque el original ya no servia, en ciertas partes del recorrido se iba un canal, o habia que hacer mucho juego para que sonaran los 2 canales, era de 100k, lo sustitui por otro de 100k, el problema es que el original creo era logaritmico(me fue imposible conseguir otro logaritmico), y el que puse es lineal, entonces le doy poquitita vuelta y sube mucho el volumen.
La cosa es que digamos como ahorita que es noche, si intento usar el equipo a volumen muy bajito,un canal suena mucho mucho mas debil que el otro, entonces debo girar milimetricamente el potenciometro de volumen para subirle, llega un nivel de volumen(bajo-medio) donde se emparejan los 2 canales bien, pero asi digamos a volumen bajo si hay un desbalance importante, no se si es porque el potenciometro que puse es muy inexacto, aunque sea de 100kohm, digamos que un canal del pote siempre tiene 2koms menos que el otro, por ejemplo si lo giro a 40kohm de su recorrido en un canal, el otro estara 2kohms mas arriba o abajo segun sea el canal, entonces supongo que mero al principio del recorrido esos 2 kohms se notan muchisimo y mas si es lineal en lugar de logaritmico, bueno esa es mi teoria, pero primero pregunto.
Saludos y gracias!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 31, 2017)

Bien ahí  Probá hasta dónde mejora. Tocá los integrados con el dedo , deben calentar pero no quemar , o sea que si no podés sostenerlos con los dedos tendremos que ponerles un par de disipadores (chapa de aluminio atornillada de unos 6 x 6 cm) Ésto lo digo porque al entregar mayores graves estará circulando un poco más de corriente. No te preocupes por ésto , por algún motivo traen una aleta con agujero 

Es probable que en la entrada auxiliar haya capacitores de paso chicos o desvalorizados, eso lo veríamos después.

Al potenciómetro de volumen soldale una resistencia a cada uno de 18k o de 22k 1/4 o 1/8 W entre la pata de salida (la del medio) y la pata de masa , eso lo convertirá en cuasi-logarítmico 

Incluso quizás puedas igualar la diferencia que tienen soldándole 18k a uno y 22k al otro


----------



## ninjaman (Ago 31, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Bien ahí  Probá hasta dónde mejora. Tocá los integrados con el dedo , deben calentar pero no quemar , o sea que si no podés sostenerlos con los dedos tendremos que ponerles un par de disipadores (chapa de aluminio atornillada de unos 6 x 6 cm) Ésto lo digo porque al entregar mayores graves estará circulando un poco más de corriente. No te preocupes por ésto , por algún motivo traen una aleta con agujero
> 
> Es probable que en la entrada auxiliar haya capacitores de paso chicos o desvalorizados, eso lo veríamos después.
> 
> ...





Perfecto, los integrados si se calientan, pero no tanto que no se puedan tocar, de cualquier modo les pondre su disipador, se lo quite provisionalmente porque era necesario para desmontar el equipo, cuando hago las pruebas pongo un ventilador de los de pc sobre los integrados y se mantienen "frios", pero tal como dices,mejor les coloco de una vez su disipador aunque este desmontado el equipo.
Mañana paso a comprar los materiales para llevar a cabo lo que me has hecho el favor de enseñarme, muchas gracias, estare por aqui reportando los resultados.
Saludos.  
---------------------------------------------

Hola, al fin hace un rato puse los capacitores de 3300uf, son unos nichicon que tuve la suerte de encontrar porque por aqui puro chino venden, ahora si hubo un cambio mas notable si meto señal de audio desde la entrada auxiliar, el audio como dije tiene mas cuerpo, e incluso diria que aumento el volumen en general de todo, no solo de bajos, eso si, el cambio del radio del equipo es el dia y la noche, aunque ya antes el radio sonaba bien, ahora esta muy potente y ahora si se distinguen esos sonidos bajos suaves y profundos, no tanto como los de un equipo de mas potencia, pero ahora al menos ya se distingue que estan ahi.
Solo que el problemita del volumen sigo sin poder resolverlo, como decia ya con el multimetro ambos canales ya me marca 5.5v en maximo volumen, osea que ya estan balanceados, pero en volumen muy bajo un canal suena como lo triple de fuerte que el otro, ambas bocinas se emparejan cuando subo el volumen mas, solo que ese nivel de volumen es inviable tenerlo de noche sin molestar a nadie.
El potenciometro lineal de 100k ya tiene sus respectivas resistencias de 22k para hacerlo cuasi-logaritmico, lo medi con el tester y el potenciometro da valores muy parejos en ambos canales al inicio de su recorrido, incluso probe con otro potenciometro completamente nuevo, entonces no creo que sea problema del potenciometro, pongo foto de como quedó con los capacitores de 3300uf.

Saludos!


----------

